# PACKERS WIN!!!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Never doubt #4, even after his crappy misjudgement on the I N T.

Acker,
You know what you owe me!!! :lol:

A new baby girl and Packer victory...Does Xmas get any better???

tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO

GO PACK GO

Come on Daunte...........do your annoying roll thing now!!!!1


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I gotta hand it to Favre. He did a tremendous job taking his team down the field in the last drive of the game. Man, the Viking defense... or lack of, really sucks. It was a fun game to watch, though. Lots of good offensive plays from both teams. It looks like the Vikings may have another shot at the Pack come playoff time. I don't think I'll be betting too much on the purple if that matchup comes to pass. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That was a hell of a catch on that INT, I don't even think that was a mistake by Favre. A lot of recievers would have struggled to make that catch, let alone a linebacker!! I have always maintained that it really won't matter too much who wins the division because they wouldn't do anything in the playoffs anyway, but I do now think that Philly might be vulnerable. Anyway, those that now hate Remmi and I say ayyyyyyyyyuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Anyway, those that now hate Remmi and I say ayyyyyyyyyuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


Be careful, I am going to Hawaii with your friends on the 1st ! I may have to convert them all to the GREEN AND GOLD !!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was thinking of letting them know what you are really like, or better yet, giving your girlfriend the web site address!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> or better yet, giving your girlfriend the web site address!!!! :lol: :lol:


OK, you win for now! 8)


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > or better yet, giving your girlfriend the web site address!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nothing like a little Holiday Blackmail, I always say! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just when I think it isn't possible to hate the Pack and most of their toady little fans any more than I already do, they raise the bar some more. uke:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Just when I think it isn't possible to hate the Pack and most of their toady little fans any more than I already do, they raise the bar some more. uke:


Come on now Goldy you havent resorted to name calling now have you???

Santa was good to me this year. A Viking sweep and Division Champs gota love it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyuck


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Packers won, but they also lost one of their all time players over the weekend. Too bad to hear about Reggie White. He was a little goofy but an awesome player.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Winning isn't everything. :jammin:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy,

It is ironic you point this out. I was just discussing the lack of Packer cheerleaders with a friend.

We still have 3 superbowls...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know if they make Carhart bibs big enough. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Good one Goldy! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy,

Sure they make Carhardts big enough...your momma did the test fit for the XXXL version!!!!! :lol:

tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

SaaaWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT

We have resorted to "mamma" style jokes! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OUCH!!!!!!  Damn, this is gettin' ugly!!!! I make a little fun of poor dumb ole Remmi and I and now it is gettin' nasty!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It is all in good fun! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye, I have beeen thinking about your "signature" for a while now.

"Good thing I was here to shoot all your ducks for you". - Ron Gilmore

I'm just not sure I trust an eye doctor that can't shoot! :sniper: I just hope your practice doesn't include lazer work.  hahahaha The fact that the g/f just got her first pair of glasses made me think of it!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually you have to know Ron "the Con" Gilmore to understand. Of course you are a Packer fan, I wouldn't expect you to get it!!! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: Oh now the mamma jokes. Well I just hope all the packer cheer women were at least let out of the milk house long enough to see their dearly belov'ed team win one. All I had to do was think of *4th and 26* and I was cured.
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy,

4th and 26 doesn't hurt as much as 0 for 4 in the Super Bowl does for the ViQueens (1of only 3 teams to accomplish that dubious feat)!

Where did you get the pic? "Shu" must be ashamed of having his sister's pic posted on the Web???? :lol:

tad


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That's not my sister. It's Tad's sister (former brother) with the deep voice.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice picture of the Viking defensive backfield! 










At least these gals stand a chance of distracting the offense.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark Chamura's girl friends got together for this one. Or I mean baby sitters. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Be careful now.... my best friend growing up married the blonde on the right... In fact, he's probably reading this. <hey chief> :welcome:

hehehe....try to lay off that one, the rest are open season.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Way to go Cheif!!!!!!!!!!

Definitely a keeper!!!!!

(unless we are talking about the pic of the little girls  )



Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry Chief, didn't mean to advertise on purpose, my compliments though. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Way to go Cheif!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Definitely a keeper!!!!!
> (unless we are talking about the pic of the little girls  )


hehehe...ya Goldy beat me to the post.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Be careful now.... my best friend growing up married the blonde on the right... In fact, he's probably reading this. <hey chief> :welcome:
> 
> hehehe....try to lay off that one, the rest are open season.


No kidding..... I don't want Chief to give me one of these :box: if I ever meet him! No offense Chief..... I gotta think that the girls would cause a receiver to drop a ball once in a while, though, unlike the current defensive backfield.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Do the vikings have a defensive backfield?

I know the Pack doesn't have much of one :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know Remmi....since the score was tied until the final play at 31-31 both times....I don't think the Packer backfield is any better.

Both defenses stink....which is why neither one would go very far in the playoffs.

And the thing is....both teams have been drafting mostly defensive players lately.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

All professional sports teams are expanding the number of teams in their leagues for the almighty dollar. This means the gene pool of quality players is is too thin. Not enough good players to go around to all teams.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The pack seems to have a tough time retaining "decent" d-backs. Personally, I think they are all young guys that are looking to play in a city that they can party in. Have you been to GB? It is not the same as a big city.

Reggie White was a huge step in brining big name players to GB, they need to find another player to do that again!


----------

